# problème mémoire cache



## big-nambas (12 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

lors de l'ouverture de mon Powerbook G3 (sous OS 8.6) un message s'affiche m'indiquant que le gestionnaire a détecté un problème avec la mémoire cache, et m'invite à contacter le service technique apple. Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de quel genre de problème il peut s'agir?. Merci d'avance!


----------



## Freelancer (12 Septembre 2005)

big-nambas a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> lors de l'ouverture de mon Powerbook G3 (sous OS 8.6) un message s'affiche m'indiquant que le gestionnaire a détecté un problème avec la mémoire cache, et m'invite à contacter le service techinque apple. Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de quoi il s'agit. Merci d'avance!



un peu de lecture 

ps : contacte *vraiment* le service technique d'Apple


----------



## big-nambas (12 Septembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup miracle man. J'ai bcp appris sur la mémoire cache, mais je ne comprend toujours pas ce que ce messsage d'alerte signifie...  Mon mac a l'air de continuer à fonctionner parfaitement malgrè cette alert. Quel genre de problème peut survenir et pourquoi me conseilles-tu de contacter Apple??? En un mot, que va-t-il m'arriver?? Brrrr je m'inquiète


----------



## Freelancer (12 Septembre 2005)

big-nambas a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup miracle man. J'ai bcp appris sur la mémoire cache, mais je ne comprend toujours pas ce que ce message d'alerte signifie...  Mon mac a l'air de continuer à fonctionner parfaitement malgré cette alerte. Quel genre de problème peut survenir et pourquoi me conseilles-tu de contacter Apple??? En un mot, que va-t-il m'arriver?? Brrrr je m'inquiète



merci à toi (cf Miracle Man :love: )

Pour faire rapide, la mémoire cache permet d'accélérer le dialogue entre macos et le processeur. La mémoire cache est un élément de ta carte mère. Si cet élément est défaillant, comme le suggère le message d'erreur, il s'agit donc de ta carte mère qui a un soucis... Je ne sais pas si tu dois t'inquiéter mais si cela m'arrivait, je m'inquiéterais un peu, vu la relation quasi-fusionnelle que j'entretiens avec mon ordinateur - ça aussi, c'est inquiétant   

N'étant pas un spécialiste du hardware (c'est dans d'autres domaines que je fais des miracles), je ne sais pas si la défaillance de ta mémoire cache peut entraîner d'autres problèmes, aussi bien au niveau hard que soft.

PS : sur les forums PC, le bios qui annonce un problème de mémoire cache signifie également un problème avec la RAM : aurais-tu ajouté de la RAM récemment? As-tu la possibilité de tester ton mac sans ram, ou bien avec une autre barrette de ram que celle qui est installée?


----------



## big-nambas (13 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour Mr Miracle,

Merci encore pour toutes tes infos et tes conseils. Moi aussi je suis inquiet, non pas que j'aie une relation fusionnelle avec mon p'tit mac, mais surtout passeque j'en ai besoin pour bosser. D'un autre côté, ça fait un moment que j'ai envie d'un Ibook... alors je vais peut-être franchir le pas d'autant que j'ai trouvé une offre de crédit pas trop ruineuse. Je me dis surtout que si c'est un problème de carte-mère, ças doit pas être donné de réparer ça. Le dernière fois que j'ai voulu faire réparer un ordi, j'ai compris qu'un technicien a en général besoin qu'on lui injecte une centaine d'euros rien que pour regarder la machine...  
En attendant, j'ai transféré tout mes dossiers sur un disque de secours et je continue à bosser en priant pour que les miracles continuent et que le papy se rétablisse tout seul (on peut toujours rêver .. non??

bonne journée à toi en tout cas!!

cordialement,
Big-Nambas


----------



## Freelancer (13 Septembre 2005)

big-nambas a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Mr Miracle,
> 
> Merci encore pour toutes tes infos et tes conseils. Moi aussi je suis inquiet, non pas que j'aie une relation fusionnelle avec mon p'tit mac, mais surtout passeque j'en ai besoin pour bosser. D'un autre côté, ça fait un moment que j'ai envie d'un Ibook... alors je vais peut-être franchir le pas d'autant que j'ai trouvé une offre de crédit pas trop ruineuse. Je me dis surtout que si c'est un problème de carte-mère, ças doit pas être donné de réparer ça. Le dernière fois que j'ai voulu faire réparer un ordi, j'ai compris qu'un technicien a en général besoin qu'on lui injecte une centaine d'euros rien que pour regarder la machine...
> En attendant, j'ai transféré tout mes dossiers sur un disque de secours et je continue à bosser en priant pour que les miracles continuent et que le papy se rétablisse tout seul (on peut toujours rêver .. non??
> ...



Avant de songer à la réparation, as tu effectué les tests avec la RAM comme je te le suggérais dans mon précédent message?


----------



## Taho! (13 Septembre 2005)

un problème de mémoire cache peut signaler un problème hard, mais aussi soft. Démarre sur un CD pour vir si tu as le même message
essaye aussi de revenir aux réglages par défaut pour la cache dans le tableau de bord mémoire
je suis là sinon (remercie Freelancer, ça lui fera plaisir !)


----------



## big-nambas (13 Septembre 2005)

Merci à vous, Grand Miracle et Taho vous étes vraiment super. Je sais pas trop comment faire le test Ram, mais en tout cas, dès que je rentre du boulot ce soir, je vais essayer de démarrer avec un CD. Au fait, comment je fais, je prends le disque d'installation pour démarrer la bête, c'est ça???

Je suis sorti de ma jungle ya pas trop longtemps, alors j'ai plein de trucs à apprendre...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2005)

big-nambas a dit:
			
		

> Merci à vous, Grand Miracle et Taho vous étes vraiment super. Je sais pas trop comment faire le test Ram, mais en tout cas, dès que je rentre du boulot ce soir, je vais essayer de démarrer avec un CD. Au fait, comment je fais, je prends le disque d'installation pour démarrer la bête, c'est ça???
> 
> Je suis sorti de ma jungle ya pas trop longtemps, alors j'ai plein de trucs à apprendre...



C'est ça. Et tu redémarres en maintenant la touche "c" enfoncée pendant le démarrage.


----------



## Taho! (14 Septembre 2005)

big-nambas a dit:
			
		

> Merci à vous, Grand Miracle et Taho! vous étes vraiment super. Je sais pas trop comment faire le test Ram, mais en tout cas, dès que je rentre du boulot ce soir, je vais essayer de démarrer avec un CD. Au fait, comment je fais, je prends le disque d'installation pour démarrer la bête, c'est ça???
> 
> Je suis sorti de ma jungle ya pas trop longtemps, alors j'ai plein de trucs à apprendre...


Grand Miracle, Grand Miracle, ce n'est que FreeLancer  
y'a pas d'utilitaire de test de Ram sur le CD, mais si tu bootes dessus (Touche C enfoncée au démarrage) et que tu n'as pas de soucis, c'est sans doute un problème avec ton MacOS 8.6. 
Si tu as un soucis, alors c'est matériel et il te faudra passer par le mainteneur agréé le plus proche de chez toi : http://apple.via.infonow.net/locator/jsp/index.jsp?LOC=fr_FR

Tu es dans quel coin ? (iDuck, un peu de sérieux )


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2005)

La mémoire cache de niveau 2 n'est pas testée par le test de Ram du CD Harware test car c'est une mémoire intégrée au processeur....

Lorsque ce message est affiché, il faut faire changer la carte fille (qui supporte le processeur). De mémoire cette réparation se fait via un forfait de 350 Euros .


----------



## big-nambas (14 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai effectué hier soir un redémarrage avec le disque comme Taho! me l'avait conseillé: le même message s'affiche: "Le test de mémoire intégrée a détéctté un problème avec la mémoire cache. Veuillez contacter... etc"
Rémy, tu me parles de carte-fille, mais Freelancer me parle de carte-mère. Est-ce la même chose????

Quand au test de Ram conseillé par Freelancer, je ne vois pas comment faire car je n'ai pas installé de nouvelle barette et je n'en ai pas d'autre.

Je suis sur Paris 2ème, quelqu'un a-t-il un bon service technique à conseiller (j'avais acheté le G3 chez IC. Sont-ils bons???)


Merci d'avance


----------



## lpascalon (14 Septembre 2005)

Ton soucis est sur un Bronze (Lombard) 400 Mhz je suppose. C'est hyper fréquent.

Sur www.powerbook-fr.com tu peux trouver des cartes 333 Mhz, sinon en petites annonces ou www.pbparts.com par exemple pour en trouver.


----------



## big-nambas (15 Septembre 2005)

lpascalon a dit:
			
		

> Ton soucis est sur un Bronze (Lombard) 400 Mhz je suppose. C'est hyper fréquent.
> 
> Sur www.powerbook-fr.com tu peux trouver des cartes 333 Mhz, sinon en petites annonces ou www.pbparts.com par exemple pour en trouver.


 



Merci beaucoup, je vais aller voir ce que je trouve


----------



## djaaf (15 Septembre 2005)

C'est en gros le processeur qui est hs et je sais de quoi je parle, j'en ai vu des G3 passés sous mes mains...matériel aujourd'hui obsolète.
Sauf peut être de trouver un processeur d'occase.

Franchement, il vaut mieux investir dans un G4 Alu, si tu en as les moyens biensûr.

Bonne continuation


----------



## big-nambas (16 Septembre 2005)

Salut djaaf,

oh la la, quelle déprime! donc en gros, ça va lâcher d'une minute à l'autre??? pour l'instant, quand je clique OK sur le message d'alerte, je peux continuer à bosser normalement. Comment ça se fait??


----------



## Freelancer (16 Septembre 2005)

djaaf a dit:
			
		

> C'est en gros le processeur qui est hs et je sais de quoi je parle, j'en ai vu des G3 passés sous mes mains...matériel aujourd'hui obsolète.
> Sauf peut être de trouver un processeur d'occase.
> 
> Franchement, il vaut mieux investir dans un G4 Alu, si tu en as les moyens biensûr.
> ...



obsolète, le G3, c'est un peu fort... ils se comportent très honorablement sous Tiger.

Après, entre changer la carte fille pour 300 euros, et acheter un nouvelle machine.... tt dépend des besoins et des possibilités...


----------



## big-nambas (16 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer, tu me surprend, je croyais qu'il était impossible de mettre osX sur le G3 . J'avais même demandé si je pouvais mettre os9 et on m'avait répondu que c'était possible mais que ma machine tournerait au super-ralenti??? Je pige plus


----------



## Freelancer (16 Septembre 2005)

big-nambas a dit:
			
		

> Freelancer, tu me surprend, je croyais qu'il était impossible de mettre osX sur le G3 . J'avais même demandé si je pouvais mettre os9 et on m'avait répondu que c'était possible mais que ma machine tournerait au super-ralenti??? Je pige plus



on a installé tiger sur un bondie blue. je ne parlais pas de ta machine, je parlais des g3 en général.


----------



## Taho! (16 Septembre 2005)

Pour Tiger, officiellement, il faut un lecteur DVD et un port FireWire, dont ne sont pas équipé ton bronze...


----------



## daffyb (16 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pour Tiger, officiellement, il faut un lecteur DVD et un port FireWire, dont ne sont pas équipé ton bronze...


Le lecteur de DVD n'est même pas obligatoire. Il faut un G3 et le firewire intégré, c'est tout !


----------

